# 3 Incredible Weeks



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

This was the longest that we have ever camped for in 1 stretch, and it was great. It was all spent on Vancouver Island moving between a few different camping grounds. The weather was good, even a couple of rainy days, but that was alright. The OB performed like a dream, even though it is at the dealership getting some warranty work done. We decided that this was definetly the trailer for us. Comfortable, roomy, versatile in all situations, and just a lot of fun. I had many people come up and ask about the Outback, and I was only too happy to share my stories and information on it. I am now looking forward to the Spring so we can get back to camping. Reason I gotta wait for spring: in 3 weeks I leave with the Canadian Navy for a 6 month trip, coming home in spring which is right about the time to get camping again. When the OB gets back for the warranty work, I gotta winterize her, which is just not right







. Oh well.


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

shaela21 said:


> This was the longest that we have ever camped for in 1 stretch, and it was great. It was all spent on Vancouver Island moving between a few different camping grounds. The weather was good, even a couple of rainy days, but that was alright. The OB performed like a dream, even though it is at the dealership getting some warranty work done. We decided that this was definitely the trailer for us. Comfortable, roomy, versatile in all situations, and just a lot of fun. I had many people come up and ask about the Outback, and I was only too happy to share my stories and information on it. I am now looking forward to the Spring so we can get back to camping. Reason I gotta wait for spring: in 3 weeks I leave with the Canadian Navy for a 6 month trip, coming home in spring which is right about the time to get camping again. When the OB gets back for the warranty work, I gotta winterize her, which is just not right
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool, glad you had fun. We are having the same good times with our 21RS. I have had withdrawals this week as I took her in for some warranty work. Had a slight issue with the wiring controlling the water pump/hot water heater.

I am going to pick her up in the morning and get her ready to head out Monday night.
Best wishes with you deployment and you guys need to head down our way next year.

Lance


----------



## Reggie44 (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi Bob, great to hear you and Ang had such a great time. With the front bunk folding up it sure gives you a lot of options for storage and dog beds in the 21RS. We camped last weekend with just our one son and the dog had his own space in the bunk area, spike loved it. It sure would suck to be away for the Christmas season from family. I guess a man's gotta do what a man's gotta do. I sure would not look forward to winterizing in August it's depressing to think about it. Anyways glad you guys had a great time. Have you given any thought to going to the 2007 rally at Zion? We are planning to do the 3 week thing throwing in the grand canyon, Yosemite, Redwood Forest and the Oregon coast. John


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Canada has a Navy?

Glad you're camping trip went so well and best wishes for a safe tour.


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Not only do they have a Navy, they are heavily engaged in a game of *Steal The Flag* with Denmark!

Glad you had a great time - too bad you have to put her away for winter, already.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Bob, Glad to hear you had such a good trip!









I see that you live on the island, so it was a non issue, but I am curious... What does it cost to get a TT over there on the ferry?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Glad you had a great time
Happy to hear the Outback performed nicely for you
Before you know it Spring will be here again

Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Scrib said:


> Not only do they have a Navy, they are heavily engaged in a game of *Steal The Flag* with Denmark!


That is really really funny!!


----------

